# long distance- one pin or multiple?????



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I like shooting out to 70 or 80 and i may be able to get a new sight. Would you go with a one pin HHA or a 7 pin sight??? I would just be shootin targets out to those long distances...i will be hunting out to 35 or so...which one do you suggest; the one pin or something like a 7 pin??? thanks....if anyone has one and would give me some feedback that would be great!!!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I personally dont understand the use of an HHA while hunting. I have never used one, but to me, I want fixed pins where I dont have to make any unneccesary movements to get a shot. However, with a *7* pin sight it will be very easy to screw up and use the wrong pin. My suggestion would be to either get two seperate sights, or go with the 7 pin and take the ones out you dont need when hunting, or just drop them to the bottom of the housing.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

good idea, ill keep that in mind...thanks!!!! Im really leaning to a HHA.... BUT is it worth spending basically all my saved up money for it?????


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> I like shooting out to 70 or 80 and i may be able to get a new sight. Would you go with a one pin HHA or a 7 pin sight??? I would just be shootin targets out to those long distances...i will be hunting out to 35 or so...which one do you suggest; the one pin or something like a 7 pin??? thanks....if anyone has one and would give me some feedback that would be great!!!


i would go with the 7 pin. i have the spott hog and the best sight ive ever used. and no its not easy to mess up. i have all my pins # except for 70 and 80 right now. i will post a pic of the sight with the # in a little bit


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ok the bright white pieces of paper on the beggining of all of the pins are the yardage marker. u cant read the m but it starts with 20 and goes down to 60. i have to redo 70 and 80 but that the way i do it. its just a suggestion. and if you do the 7 pins dont move them for down when u hunt cause its not like they intercross with ur other pins. u can shoot 35 40 yards no problem. thats just my dos pesos


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

not to highjack but what did you use to label your pins??? i really like that idea


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, if you can only get one sight and use it for both hunting AND target, I think I would go for the 7 pin. But, if you could just use the one pin for targets, I would totally go for it. I really love shooting my one-pin sight (Sure-Loc, not HHA). But, like I said, if you have to hunt with it, get pins.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> not to highjack but what did you use to label your pins??? i really like that idea


they are the sticky labels. not post it notes it a whole label that is sticky. is you do it this way write the yardage first, and write kinda small, then take a sharp knife and cut them out. good luck any more questions just pm me


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would get the one pin, especially if your bow is running a little slow. They are easy to use while hunting and there isn't all the clutter of pins if you only shoot out to 35 for hunting.

I had a spot hogg and hated the micro adjust of the pins since they run on two axis of adjustment to get them to go up or down. That being said they are built like a tank and can take a beating. I would take a good look at axcel's line of hunting sights too


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

N7709K said:


> I would get the one pin, especially if your bow is running a little slow. They are easy to use while hunting and there isn't all the clutter of pins if you only shoot out to 35 for hunting.
> 
> I had a spot hogg and hated the micro adjust of the pins since they run on two axis of adjustment to get them to go up or down. That being said they are built like a tank and can take a beating. I would take a good look at axcel's line of hunting sights too


Agree


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

i really like my cobra slider one pin,im only shooting 40 lbs. and i can get 20-57 yards out of my sight so im sure you could get more out of this sight,and i believe they run about $85


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I would definitely go with a slider sight for long distance shooting. You can get a PSE, TRU Glo, sureloc, they are all pretty good. I use a PSE slider for hunting and I get 120 yards out of it and i use a Sure-loc challenger for competition.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> I would definitely go with a slider sight for long distance shooting. You can get a PSE, TRU Glo, sureloc, they are all pretty good. I use a PSE slider for hunting and I get 120 yards out of it and i use a Sure-loc challenger for competition.


do u have to aim hight at 120??


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> do u have to aim hight at 120??


No, if it is sighted in right then every yardage should be right.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow, thats cool, xforce!!! Im looking at HHA's on AT!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

HHA's will get you out to 120 only if your bow is fast enough. At long range lots of factors come into play, though


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Welll my dad surprised me at home today with an HHA ds-5519!!!


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

it's a nice sight congratsepsi:


----------

